# AMD K8 Overclocking Guide



## Lenin22 (Apr 10, 2006)

Show article


----------



## malware (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice one. Just a suggestion, you can link to the CPU Database when explaining cores. It will be easier for users to find what do you mean. Some spell checks:


> The difference between Sockets *6*54 and 939 is dual channel memory support...


Finnaly you can easily explain the HT freq....just add how to get the HT freq: FSB x HT multiplier = current HTT speed. One example 250FSB x 9x = 2250MHz overclocked CPU speed, 250FSB x 4x HT multi = 1000MHz HTT speed, and I think everyone will understand.


----------



## Migons (Apr 19, 2006)

All Athlon 64 X2 CPUs' default Vcore is 1.30-1.35V, and San Diego with E6 steppin has 1.35V.


----------

